# Wanted: R32 GTR wheels



## LukeSi (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi, first off I'll start by apologising in the wrong area however would rather do this than spam 50 posts. 

I've got a mk2 mr2 and am currently looking for a pair of R32 gtr wheels to go on the back of it. I'm more than happy to buy a whole set. 

Thank you in advance.


----------

